# Messi al PSG. E' ufficiale.



## admin (10 Agosto 2021)

Il PSG ha comunicato ufficialmente (con un tweet che non lascia spazio a dubbi) l'ingaggio di Leo Messi, libero a parametro zero.

News precedenti

Come riportato da L'Equipe, è arrivato anche l'ok finanziario per Messi al PSG. Il club francese non subirà sanzioni dalla Uefa in relazione al FPF. Il PSG farà delle cessioni per circa 150 mln, ma per limitare le perdite causate dalla pandemia. I big non partiranno. Primo della lista dei cedibili, Icardi.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il PSG ha comunicati ufficialmente l'ingaggio di Leo Messi, libero a parametro zero.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> Come riportato da L'Equipe, è arrivato anche l'ok finanziario per Messi al PSG. Il club francese non subirà sanzioni dalla Uefa in relazione al FPF. Il PSG farà delle cessioni per circa 150 mln, ma per limitare le perdite causate dalla pandemia. I big non partiranno. Primo della lista dei cedibili, Icardi.


Vediamo se manterrà gli altissimi livelli come è stato con il Barcellona, perché se così sarà arriverà a 50 gol in campionato. Lo dico perché ad una certa età cambiare squadra dopo che ne hai fatto parte tanti anni può portare anche ad un calo, vedi Shevchenko o Kakà ad esempio.


----------



## Snake (10 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Vediamo se manterrà gli altissimi livelli come è stato con il Barcellona, perché se così sarà arriverà a 50 gol in campionato. Lo dico perché ad una certa età cambiare squadra dopo che ne hai fatto parte tanti anni può portare anche ad un calo, vedi Shevchenko o Kakà ad esempio.



ne farà una trentina al massimo, messi a differenza di ronaldo non è ossessionato dai numeri, entrerà in punta di piedi, credo sia già indicativo il fatto che abbia rifiutato la maglia numero 10 che gli era stata offerta da Neymar (pare andrà col 30). Rigori praticamente non ne batterà più e secondo me sarà mbappè quello che ne beneficerà di più perchè è il giocatore più forte al mondo nell'attaccare la profondità e gli hanno preso il migliore al mondo nell'ultimo passaggio.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il PSG ha comunicato ufficialmente (con un tweet che non lascia spazio a dubbi) l'ingaggio di Leo Messi, libero a parametro zero.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> Come riportato da L'Equipe, è arrivato anche l'ok finanziario per Messi al PSG. Il club francese non subirà sanzioni dalla Uefa in relazione al FPF. Il PSG farà delle cessioni per circa 150 mln, ma per limitare le perdite causate dalla pandemia. I big non partiranno. Primo della lista dei cedibili, Icardi.


Dai che li buttiamo fuori noi!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dai che li buttiamo fuori noi!


vogliamo proprio partire male eh ?
Il ritmo della Champions League è stra cambiato rispetto quando c'eravamo noi.. quindi voliamo basso


----------



## SoloMVB (10 Agosto 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dai che li buttiamo fuori noi!


Sei sempre molto lucido ma stavolta mi sa che hai cannato alla grande,é già tanto se facciamo 4-5 punti nel girone,stando così le cose(la rosa).


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Agosto 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dai che li buttiamo fuori noi!


Con una errore del tuo preferito.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il PSG ha comunicato ufficialmente (con un tweet che non lascia spazio a dubbi) l'ingaggio di Leo Messi, libero a parametro zero.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> Come riportato da L'Equipe, è arrivato anche l'ok finanziario per Messi al PSG. Il club francese non subirà sanzioni dalla Uefa in relazione al FPF. Il PSG farà delle cessioni per circa 150 mln, ma per limitare le perdite causate dalla pandemia. I big non partiranno. Primo della lista dei cedibili, Icardi.



Alleluja. Per una volta ha vinto lo sport.


----------



## Garrincha (10 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il PSG ha comunicato ufficialmente (con un tweet che non lascia spazio a dubbi) l'ingaggio di Leo Messi, libero a parametro zero.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> Come riportato da L'Equipe, è arrivato anche l'ok finanziario per Messi al PSG. Il club francese non subirà sanzioni dalla Uefa in relazione al FPF. Il PSG farà delle cessioni per circa 150 mln, ma per limitare le perdite causate dalla pandemia. I big non partiranno. Primo della lista dei cedibili, Icardi.


Peccato che anche il magazziniere prenda 10 milioni altrimenti questi giocatori in uscita sarebbero interessanti


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Agosto 2021)

mi chiedo come lo sceicco non abbia ancora ingaggiato Hamilton per guidare il Pulman


----------



## Mika (10 Agosto 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> mi chiedo come lo sceicco non abbia ancora ingaggiato Hamilton per guidare il Pulman


----------



## Marilson (10 Agosto 2021)

la cosa piu' triste in questa storia e' che storicamente quando la "stella" del Barcellona va via, viene da noi. Vedasi Rivaldo e Ronaldinho. Stavolta e' andata diversamente.


----------



## Shmuk (10 Agosto 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> la cosa piu' triste in questa storia e' che storicamente quando la "stella" del Barcellona va via, viene da noi. Vedasi Rivaldo e Ronaldinho. Stavolta e' andata diversamente.



* Viene da noi solo se è veramente prossima al cimitero degli elefanti.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Agosto 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Sei sempre molto lucido ma stavolta mi sa che hai cannato alla grande,é già tanto se facciamo 4-5 punti nel girone,stando così le cose(la rosa).





rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Con una errore del tuo preferito.


Seghe con i piedi!

@SoloMVB è una speranza!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Agosto 2021)

Che pena. Tempo 3 secondi già al PSG, volendo poteva anche vagliare altre opportunità, che ne so, Liverpool, Bayern e così via.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Agosto 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> la cosa piu' triste in questa storia e' che storicamente quando la "stella" del Barcellona va via, viene da noi. Vedasi Rivaldo e Ronaldinho. Stavolta e' andata diversamente.


Rivaldo e Ronaldinho insieme costavano meno di Insigne adesso. Al posto tuo, avrei usato un altro metro di paragone.


----------



## Solo (11 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il PSG ha comunicato ufficialmente (con un tweet che non lascia spazio a dubbi) l'ingaggio di Leo Messi, libero a parametro zero.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> Come riportato da L'Equipe, è arrivato anche l'ok finanziario per Messi al PSG. Il club francese non subirà sanzioni dalla Uefa in relazione al FPF. Il PSG farà delle cessioni per circa 150 mln, ma per limitare le perdite causate dalla pandemia. I big non partiranno. Primo della lista dei cedibili, Icardi.


Già sparite le lacrime...


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il PSG ha comunicato ufficialmente (con un tweet che non lascia spazio a dubbi) l'ingaggio di Leo Messi, libero a parametro zero.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> Come riportato da L'Equipe, è arrivato anche l'ok finanziario per Messi al PSG. Il club francese non subirà sanzioni dalla Uefa in relazione al FPF. Il PSG farà delle cessioni per circa 150 mln, ma per limitare le perdite causate dalla pandemia. I big non partiranno. Primo della lista dei cedibili, Icardi.


Ora abbiamo anche l'ufficialità di quale sarà la squadra più odiata e gufata del globo.
Non mi stupirei nemmeno se pure gli arbitri iniziassero a fischiare loro tutto contro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Agosto 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Che pena. Tempo 3 secondi già al PSG, volendo poteva anche vagliare altre opportunità, che ne so, Liverpool, Bayern e così via.


Ma cosa vuoi che vagliasse, nessun'altro club gli dava 40 milioni netti...solo il PSG...ha scelto col portafoglio...

Scelta penosa per uno che avrà un miliardo di euro in banca


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> *Ora abbiamo anche l'ufficialità di quale sarà la squadra più odiata e gufata del globo.*
> Non mi stupirei nemmeno se pure gli arbitri iniziassero a fischiare loro tutto contro.


sempre dopo la juve sia chiaro....................


----------



## Manue (11 Agosto 2021)

Onestamente da amante di calcio, non so se la squadra girerà, ecc ecc.. secondo me sì... ma se avessi una rosa del genere a Milano, non andrei solo allo stadio, ma anche a milanello a vederne gli allenamenti.


----------



## Djici (11 Agosto 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Onestamente da amante di calcio, non so se la squadra girerà, ecc ecc.. secondo me sì... ma se avessi una rosa del genere a Milano, non andrei solo allo stadio, ma anche a milanello a vederne gli allenamenti.


Non so se avete visto le imm6dei tifosi... Ma ci sono voluti le forze di polizia per impedire ai tifosi di avvicinarsi... Madonna erano migliaia.
Ho letto che il volo sul quale è venuto Messi e stato seguito sul sito dove si possono seguire i voli (una volta l'avevamo utilizzato anche noi sul forum ma non riesco a ricordare con chi... Forse era con Mirabelli che "seguiva" Ronaldo ma non ne sono proprio sicuro) da più di 120.000 persone.
Delirio completo.
Quanto avrei voluto vivere quelle emozioni per il mio Milan


----------



## Nevergiveup (11 Agosto 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non so se avete visto le imm6dei tifosi... Ma ci sono voluti le forze di polizia per impedire ai tifosi di avvicinarsi... Madonna erano migliaia.
> Ho letto che il volo sul quale è venuto Messi e stato seguito sul sito dove si possono seguire i voli (una volta l'avevamo utilizzato anche noi sul forum ma non riesco a ricordare con chi... Forse era con Mirabelli che "seguiva" Ronaldo ma non ne sono proprio sicuro) da più di 120.000 persone.
> Delirio completo.
> Quanto avrei voluto vivere quelle emozioni per il mio Milan


Queste sono emozioni per chi non ha avuto la fortuna di vedere alzare la Coppa... più volte, in faccia ai gobbi dopati mafiosi, la vendetta di Atene.. a Parigi non sanno nemmeno di cosa stiamo parlando, non li invidio x niente e ripeto, la alza prima il Presidente la coppa del mercenario col 99.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Agosto 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non so se avete visto le imm6dei tifosi... Ma ci sono voluti le forze di polizia per impedire ai tifosi di avvicinarsi... Madonna erano migliaia.
> Ho letto che il volo sul quale è venuto Messi e stato seguito sul sito dove si possono seguire i voli (una volta l'avevamo utilizzato anche noi sul forum ma non riesco a ricordare con chi... Forse era con Mirabelli che "seguiva" Ronaldo ma non ne sono proprio sicuro) da più di 120.000 persone.
> Delirio completo.
> Quanto avrei voluto vivere quelle emozioni per il mio Milan


quando arrivano certi personaggi è sempre bello. ricordo quando è arrivato ronaldinho a fine carriera che entusiasmo.......
poi la stagione è un'altro discorso... vedi gente che se ne frega, squadra spaccata in 2 e i risultati che non arrivano mentre magari con un giaccherini di turno giochi meglio.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (11 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quando arrivano certi personaggi è sempre bello. ricordo quando è arrivato ronaldinho a fine carriera che entusiasmo.......
> poi la stagione è un'altro discorso... vedi gente che se ne frega, squadra spaccata in 2 e i risultati che non arrivano mentre magari con un giaccherini di turno giochi meglio.


stessa cosa successe anni prima con rivaldo


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ora abbiamo anche l'ufficialità di quale sarà la squadra più odiata e gufata del globo.
> Non mi stupirei nemmeno se pure gli arbitri iniziassero a fischiare loro tutto contro.


Figurati, lo sceicco con la storia della superlega si sarà pure assicurato arbitraggi a favore..

Gli faranno un'autostrada..

La cosa più fastidiosa è che non stanno manco sostenendo il sistema coi capitali (che almeno sarebbe utile) ma stanno solo razziando gli altri club:
Dollarumma, Ramos, Wijnaldum, Messi tutti presi a ZERO


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Agosto 2021)

Sì sì tutti a fare i rosiconi. La verità fossimo stati noi saremmo qui a godere altro che calcoli commerciali.

La verità è sempre la solita, se hai soldi e vuoi spendere puoi comprare tutti altro che squadre prestigiose o altro.


----------



## Buciadignho (11 Agosto 2021)

Di calcio non me ne intendevo molto all'epoca, ma veramente é nato entusiasto dall'arrivo di un 30enne in netta fase calante? Con la squadra e le ambizioni che avevamo all'epoca poi...

Se posso dire la mia su Ronaldinho, era da evitare a tutti i costi, anche se la curiosità c'era. Il giocatore non poteva essere "salvato" neanche condividendo lo stesso tetto di Maldini. Fa ridere la storia dei detective privati ingaggiati dal Milan che avevano il compito di spiarlo in Spagna, il resoconto fu: "Assolutamente da evitare, beve e scopa tutto il giorno", il finale del trailer già lo sappiamo. E anche per cose simili che siamo caduti in basso...

Che società, hai avuto l'esempio di Kaka preso a due spicci 5 anni prima e che ti ha fatto vincere tutto, e vai a spendere 28M più ingaggio monstre in una situazione delicata per prendere un giocatore solo per l'immagine. E dire che un Benzema o Aguero o anche un Torres sarebbero venuti di corsa. 

Boh, da quando sono interessato ai movimenti di mercato mi sono emozionato solo quando prendemmo Nesta, e quando vendemmo Bonucci. Il resto é stata pura amministrazione 

@Oronzo Canà , era una risposta al tuo post su Rivaldo. Ho seri problemi a quotarti ne sono ormai certo


----------



## Djici (11 Agosto 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Queste sono emozioni per chi non ha avuto la fortuna di vedere alzare la Coppa... più volte, in faccia ai gobbi dopati mafiosi, la vendetta di Atene.. a Parigi non sanno nemmeno di cosa stiamo parlando, non li invidio x niente e ripeto, la alza prima il Presidente la coppa del mercenario col 99.


Guarda che ne sarei il piu contento al mondo se succedesse come dici.
Ma non succederà mai.
Al massimo il Presidente la alza prima andando in un altro club.
Ormai ha solo 5 avversari. 4 inglesi + Bayern.
Le spagnole non possono più lottare.


----------



## Rivera10 (11 Agosto 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Guarda che ne sarei il piu contento al mondo se succedesse come dici.
> Ma non succederà mai.
> Al massimo il Presidente la alza prima andando in un altro club.
> Ormai ha solo 5 avversari. 4 inglesi + Bayern.
> Le spagnole non possono più lottare.


Una cosa è fare collezione di figurine e un' altra mettere su una squadra.


----------



## Buciadignho (11 Agosto 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Guarda che ne sarei il piu contento al mondo se succedesse come dici.
> Ma non succederà mai.
> Al massimo il Presidente la alza prima andando in un altro club.
> Ormai ha solo 5 avversari. 4 inglesi + Bayern.
> *Le spagnole non possono più lottare.*


Solo io trovo che il Barca anche senza Messi ha una squadra fenomenale? Inoltre molto giovani.

Terstegen
Emerson-Garcia-Lenglet-Alba
De jong-Busquets-Pedri
Fati/Dembelé-Depay-Griezmann

Se busquets regge come all'Europeo possono togliersi molti sassolini dalle scarpe, secodo me puo' essere un bene non avere più Messi e mettere la responsabilità in mano al collettivo. Possono anche migliorare se cedono molti esuberi, seondo me possono stupire molto in Champions, in campionato li vedo invece dietro Atletico e Real... nel lungo lasciano molte perplessità, ma nella partita secca 

Stessa cosa per il Real, non dimentichiamoci che sono usciti in semifinale contro il Chelsea. Le Spagnole devono badare ai conti, ma hanno una base deliziosa, e se si mettono a giocare come sanno faranno grandi cose.

Ironia della sorte, il PSG ha l'ex capitano del Real e l'ex capitano del Barca  , 9 CL in due. Piccola considerazione che mi é venuta in mente proprio ora.


----------



## Djici (11 Agosto 2021)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Una cosa è fare collezione di figurine e un' altra mettere su una squadra.


Con tutto il rispetto che ho per te, per me queste cose le dicono solo quelli che rosicano e basta... 

Certo che ci vuole pure giocatori che danno equilibrio e corrono per "le figurine".
Ma e lo stesso discorso di "soldi o competenza". 
Ci vogliono entrambi e basta.
Loro stanno mettendo talento a non finire in rosa. Sarà a l'allenatore fare in modo che il tutto funzioni. Ma il mercato non è ancora finito... E parlavano anche di Koulibaly ad esempio...

Al posto di Leonardo avrei fatto un offerta irrinunciabile a Kante che si sacrifica e corre per 10.

Noi saremo squadra quanto vuoi ma poi Saele nonnsa saltare l'uomo, Rebic si incarta da solo... L'unico capace di saltare l'uomo nello stretto e Diaz ma fisicamente non regge nulla...

Lo so che noi non lottiamo con loro. Ma quello che serve a loro lo possono prendere. Noi guardiamo e basta


----------



## Nevergiveup (11 Agosto 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Guarda che ne sarei il piu contento al mondo se succedesse come dici.
> Ma non succederà mai.
> Al massimo il Presidente la alza prima andando in un altro club.
> Ormai ha solo 5 avversari. 4 inglesi + Bayern.
> Le spagnole non possono più lottare.


Il calcio è tutt’altra storia … City e PSG non hanno messo manco una coppa in bacheca con miliardi investiti in figurine. Che paga è il lavoro e la competenza e in casa Milan ce n’è parecchia a mio avviso.


----------



## Buciadignho (11 Agosto 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Il calcio è tutt’altra storia … City e PSG non hanno messo manco una coppa in bacheca con miliardi investiti in figurine. Che paga è il lavoro e la competenza e in casa Milan ce n’è parecchia a mio avviso.


Non si puo negare che sulla carta hanno un attacco fenomenale a dir poco. Sicuramente il più forte del mondo.

Dove lasciano a desiderare é il centrocampo, perché giocare con Neymar, Messi, Mbappe e Di Maria necessita polmoni e tecnica. Hanno solo due posti disponibili, e sinceramente Verratti e Paredes non meritano di stare nella stessa frase di quelli la davanti per tecnica e di polmoni ne hanno un quantità limitata. Paradosalmente contro un Barca di Busquets-De Jong-Pedri li vedo male a fare gioco e prendere possesso del centrocampo. Anche il terzino sinistro lascia a dir poco desiderare, ma questa storia é meglio non tirarla fuori 

Faranno molta fatica ad assemblare il tutto, e bisogna vedere che tipo di gioco vorranno cercare di imporre, sarà molto curioso vedere Poch disegnare la squadra 21/22  .


----------



## Djici (11 Agosto 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Il calcio è tutt’altra storia … City e PSG non hanno messo manco una coppa in bacheca con miliardi investiti in figurine. Che paga è il lavoro e la competenza e in casa Milan ce n’è parecchia a mio avviso.


Siamo sempre lì : la competenza la puoi acquistare. Basta pagare.
Domani mattina il presidente del PSG può mandare tutto lo staff via e andare a prendere quelli che tu reputi competenti.
Mentre la dirigenza "competente" non potrà alzarsi e andare a prendere i migliori giocatori del mondo...


----------



## Manue (11 Agosto 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Con tutto il rispetto che ho per te, per me queste cose le dicono solo quelli che rosicano e basta...
> 
> Certo che ci vuole pure giocatori che danno equilibrio e corrono per "le figurine".
> Ma e lo stesso discorso di "soldi o competenza".
> ...


proprio così...
avessimo una squadra del genere non credo che ci sarebbe un solo tifoso scontento o preoccupato.

La serie A sarebbe vinta a Marzo, sicuro 100%, 
mentre la champions sarebbe da giocare è vero, perchè è una competizione particolare.

Secondo me non è ancora chiaro a tutti questi che squadra hanno, 
non hanno preso le figurine, hanno preso i migliori con il migliore.

Forse gli manca la ciliegina della punta, tipo un Halaand, 
magari il prossimo anno lo comprano.


----------



## Rivera10 (11 Agosto 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Con tutto il rispetto che ho per te, per me queste cose le dicono solo quelli che rosicano e basta...
> 
> Certo che ci vuole pure giocatori che danno equilibrio e corrono per "le figurine".
> Ma e lo stesso discorso di "soldi o competenza".
> ...


L' ho visto già con il Real dei Galacticos questa idiozia di mettere il " massimo del talento" in rosa. L' esperimento non portò ad una dittatura nel calcio mondiale, anzi.Ecco già Kante' sarebbe stato un colpo intelligente ma da Leonardo è difficile aspettarsi cose del genere e comunque il Chelsea non l' avrebbe ceduto.
Non dimentichiamo mai( e l' europeo ce ne ha dato una dimostrazione plastica) che non vince chi ha la maggiore concentrazione di " campioni" ma chi è più squadra, chi ha più determinazione feroce, chi è più compatto. Ecco perché non rosico per Messi o per la faraonica campagna acquisti del PSG e noi, benché tu ed altri qui facciate a gara a pronosticare di volta in volta l' El o un campionato in sofferenza a metà classifica, diverremo più squadra di quel team di globetrotter da circo.


----------



## Buciadignho (11 Agosto 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> proprio così...
> avessimo una squadra del genere non credo che ci sarebbe un solo tifoso scontento o preoccupato.
> 
> La serie A sarebbe vinta a Marzo, sicuro 100%,
> ...


Vabbé pure Haaland no dai  , dove cacchio lo metti? Giochi con 5 la davanti? 4-1-5? In Ligue 1 possono anche permetterselo per carità...


----------



## Buciadignho (11 Agosto 2021)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> L' ho visto già con il Real dei Galacticos questa idiozia di mettere il " massimo del talento" in rosa. L' esperimento non portò ad una dittatura nel calcio mondiale, anzi.Ecco già Kante' sarebbe stato un colpo intelligente ma da Leonardo è difficile aspettarsi cose del genere e comunque il Chelsea non l' avrebbe ceduto.
> Non dimentichiamo mai( e l' europeo ce ne ha dato una dimostrazione plastica) che non vince chi ha la maggiore concentrazione di " campioni" ma chi è più squadra, chi ha più determinazione feroce, chi è più compatto. Ecco perché non rosico per Messi o per la faraonica campagna acquisti del PSG e noi, benché tu ed altri qui facciate a gara a pronosticare di volta in volta l' El o un campionato in sofferenza a metà classifica, diverremo più squadra di quel team di globetrotter da circo.


Se provo a ragionare da tifoso del PSG direi: vendi Di Maria ed il centrocampo. Compra Pogba ed un rimpiazzo di Angel. Anche un centrocampista vice non sarebbe male. Poi mi rendo conto che sono tutti amici di Messi e li mi calmo subito 

Oltre i titolari veramente é quasi il buio... Questa del centrocampo non rinforzato non l'ho capita, vale meno di Messi? Secondo me no...


----------



## sunburn (11 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ironia della sorte, il PSG ha l'ex capitano del Real e l'ex capitano del Barca  , 9 CL in due. Piccola considerazione che mi é venuta in mente proprio ora.


Del psg quel che fa clamore è proprio il fatto di aver messo insieme giocatori "iconici" del calcio attuale. Se guardiamo dal punto di vista tecnico, la rosa e l'11 tipo del psg 2021/2022 a mio parere sono al livello di quelli di altri club che in questi anni NON hanno vinto la CL. Per dire, qualche anno fa il Barcellona con Ter Stegen- D.Alves, Piqué, Mascherano, Jordi Alba- Busquests, Iniesta, Rakitic- Neymar, Messi, Suarez uscì ai quarti contro l'Atletico(giusto per citare una formazione con insieme Neymar e Messi, ma ce ne sarebbero altre)...
Insomma, il PSG in CL parte tra i favoriti, ma se la dovrà sudare.


----------



## Rivera10 (11 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Se provo a ragionare da tifoso del PSG direi: vendi Di Maria ed il centrocampo. Compra Pogba ed un rimpiazzo di Angel. Anche un centrocampista vice non sarebbe male. Poi mi rendo conto che sono tutti amici di Messi e li mi calmo subito
> 
> Oltre i titolari veramente é quasi il buio... Questa del centrocampo non rinforzato non l'ho capita, vale meno di Messi? Secondo me no...


Si accorgeranno a loro spese che molte volte un Makelele' fa la differenza più di Figo...


----------



## Djici (11 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Non si puo negare che sulla carta hanno un attacco fenomenale a dir poco. Sicuramente il più forte del mondo.
> 
> Dove lasciano a desiderare é il centrocampo, perché giocare con Neymar, Messi, Mbappe e Di Maria necessita polmoni e tecnica. Hanno solo due posti disponibili, e sinceramente Verratti e Paredes non meritano di stare nella stessa frase di quelli la davanti per tecnica e di polmoni ne hanno un quantità limitata. Paradosalmente contro un Barca di Busquets-De Jong-Pedri li vedo male a fare gioco e prendere possesso del centrocampo. Anche il terzino sinistro lascia a dir poco desiderare, ma questa storia é meglio non tirarla fuori
> 
> Faranno molta fatica ad assemblare il tutto, e bisogna vedere che tipo di gioco vorranno cercare di imporre, sarà molto curioso vedere Poch disegnare la squadra 21/22  .


Il Tiki taka spagnolo che ha fatto ammattire l'Italia. All'europeo?
Guarda che il PSG davanti gioca con I giocatori più tecnici e veloci del mondo... Mica con Immobile che perdeva ogni pallone... Si infatti pure io vorrei vedere il Barca fare Tiki taka con difesa oltre metà campo contro Neymar Messi Di Maria e Mbappe...


----------



## Buciadignho (11 Agosto 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Del psg quel che fa clamore è proprio il fatto di aver messo insieme giocatori "iconici" del calcio attuale. Se guardiamo dal punto di vista tecnico, la rosa e l'11 tipo del psg 2021/2022 a mio parere sono al livello di quelli di altri club che in questi anni NON hanno vinto la CL. Per dire, qualche anno fa il Barcellona con Ter Stegen- D.Alves, Piqué, Mascherano, Jordi Alba- Busquests, Iniesta, Rakitic- Neymar, Messi, Suarez uscì ai quarti contro l'Atletico(giusto per citare una formazione con insieme Neymar e Messi, ma ce ne sarebbero altre)...
> Insomma, il PSG in CL parte tra i favoriti, ma se la dovrà sudare.


Chiaro che la Champions é un torneo strano per certi versi, dove non vince necessariamente il più forte, ma chi combina la forza con la coesione. Dici bene, partono favoriti ad oggi non ci sono dubbi. Mi permetto di dire che l'attacco é monstre e fin qua... ma il centrocampo non é minimamente paragonabile a quello di una pretendente, ed avrei dubbi anche sulla tenuta di Ramos. Stimo Marquinos comunque. A sinistra il buio invece


----------



## King of the North (11 Agosto 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Con tutto il rispetto che ho per te, per me queste cose le dicono solo quelli che rosicano e basta...
> 
> Certo che ci vuole pure giocatori che danno equilibrio e corrono per "le figurine".
> Ma e lo stesso discorso di "soldi o competenza".
> ...


Non sono per niente d’accordo.
Sicuramente è un bel momento per i tifosi parigini, chi non vorrebbe vedere Messi indossare la maglia che ami?
Ma costruire una squadra vincente è diverso da selezionare i migliori giocatori del globo. Se non erro sono ormai 12 anni che Nasser si è impadronito del PSG…….e ad oggi cos’hanno vinto? Per non parlare della scorsa stagione, sconfitti in Ligue 1 dal Lille.
Per vincere ci vuole una società ben strutturata, una classe dirigenziale competente, una rosa competitiva, un allenatore e il suo team preparati, storia e tradizione, mentalità e molto altro.


----------



## Buciadignho (11 Agosto 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Il Tiki taka spagnolo che ha fatto ammattire l'Italia. All'europeo?
> Guarda che il PSG davanti gioca con I giocatori più tecnici e veloci del mondo... Mica con Immobile che perdeva ogni pallone... Si infatti pure io vorrei vedere il Barca fare Tiki taka con difesa oltre metà campo contro Neymar Messi Di Maria e Mbappe...


Stai pur certo che il Barca non cambia il suo stile di gioco, non importa chi abbia davanti. Se tutti corrono verso la direzione della palla ne vedremo delle belle. L'Italia meritava ampiamente di uscire dall'Euro contro la Spagna, questo é chiaro spero. Il tiki taka che abbiamo copiato, modificato ed utilizzato contro il Belgio e contro l'Inghilterra tra l'altro 

Il talento li davanti non é in discussione  , i miei punti di domanda sono altri.


----------



## Nevergiveup (11 Agosto 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Siamo sempre lì : la competenza la puoi acquistare. Basta pagare.
> Domani mattina il presidente del PSG può mandare tutto lo staff via e andare a prendere quelli che tu reputi competenti.
> Mentre la dirigenza "competente" non potrà alzarsi e andare a prendere i migliori giocatori del mondo...


Mah..lì il mercato lo fa ancora Leonardo.


----------



## Djici (11 Agosto 2021)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> L' ho visto già con il Real dei Galacticos questa idiozia di mettere il " massimo del talento" in rosa. L' esperimento non portò ad una dittatura nel calcio mondiale, anzi.Ecco già Kante' sarebbe stato un colpo intelligente ma da Leonardo è difficile aspettarsi cose del genere e comunque il Chelsea non l' avrebbe ceduto.
> Non dimentichiamo mai( e l' europeo ce ne ha dato una dimostrazione plastica) che non vince chi ha la maggiore concentrazione di " campioni" ma chi è più squadra, chi ha più determinazione feroce, chi è più compatto. Ecco perché non rosico per Messi o per la faraonica campagna acquisti del PSG e noi, benché tu ed altri qui facciate a gara a pronosticare di volta in volta l' El o un campionato in sofferenza a metà classifica, diverremo più squadra di quel team di globetrotter da circo.


Io non faccio gare proprio a nulla.
E se ti basi sul europeo per fare un confronto con la CL con tutto il rispetto hai capito poco...
L'europeo e il mondiale sono competizioni totalmente diverse da campionato o coppe europee. Perché tutte le gare sono concentrate in un mese e soprattutto perché si gioca a partita secca. Puoi anche passare il turno senza tirare in porta per 120 minuti e vincere ai rigori. 
Cosa difficilissima quando giochi la qualificazione in 180 minuti (se non 210...).


----------



## Djici (11 Agosto 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Mah..lì il mercato lo fa ancora Leonardo.


E così cosa dimostri?
Nulla. Solo che al presidente va bene così.

Noi invece con la competenza e senza soldi abbiamo una rosa che RISCHIA di non qualificarsi in CL nel povero campionato italiano ...


----------



## Rivera10 (11 Agosto 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Io non faccio gare proprio a nulla.
> E se ti basi sul europeo per fare un confronto con la CL con tutto il rispetto hai capito poco...
> L'europeo e il mondiale sono competizioni totalmente diverse da campionato o coppe europee. Perché tutte le gare sono concentrate in un mese e soprattutto perché si gioca a partita secca. Puoi anche passare il turno senza tirare in porta per 120 minuti e vincere ai rigori.
> Cosa difficilissima quando giochi la qualificazione in 180 minuti (se non 210...).


Con tutto il rispetto il calcio non si fa alla play e voglio proprio vederli tutti questi galli per cui servono un pallone a testa coesistere nello stesso pollaio. Ripeto un concetto che a molti non vuole entrare in testa: puoi pure avere tutti i fenomeni del mondo per fare sollazzare i tifosi sotto l' ombrellone ma quando i globetrotter incontrano una "squadra" i globetrotter sono morti.


----------



## Nevergiveup (11 Agosto 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> E così cosa dimostri?
> Nulla. Solo che al presidente va bene così.
> 
> Noi invece con la competenza e senza soldi abbiamo una rosa che RISCHIA di non qualificarsi in CL nel povero campionato italiano ...


Dimostri che nonostante siano anni che butta valangate di milioni il PSG fuori dai confini dell’ancor più povero campionato francese non ha vinto nulla..e l’anno scorso manco lì. 
Galliani e Braida con i soldoni portavano sì bei giocatori ma qualche coppa in bacheca l’abbiamo messa.

Con questo non dico che vinceremo l’anno prossimo ma che Leonardo sia lì più perché simpatico e perché parla 7 lingue che per merito mi sembra evidente.


----------



## Djici (11 Agosto 2021)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Non sono per niente d’accordo.
> Sicuramente è un bel momento per i tifosi parigini, chi non vorrebbe vedere Messi indossare la maglia che ami?
> Ma costruire una squadra vincente è diverso da selezionare i migliori giocatori del globo. Se non erro sono ormai 12 anni che Nasser si è impadronito del PSG…….e ad oggi cos’hanno vinto? Per non parlare della scorsa stagione, sconfitti in Ligue 1 dal Lille.
> Per vincere ci vuole una società ben strutturata, una classe dirigenziale competente, una rosa competitiva, un allenatore e il suo team preparati, storia e tradizione, mentalità e molto altro.


La storia e la tradizione n


Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Dimostri che nonostante siano anni che butta valangate di milioni il PSG fuori dai confini dell’ancor più povero campionato francese non ha vinto nulla..e l’anno scorso manco lì.
> Galliani e Braida con i soldoni portavano sì bei giocatori ma qualche coppa in bacheca l’abbiamo messa.
> 
> Con questo non dico che vinceremo l’anno prossimo ma che Leonardo sia lì più perché simpatico e perché parla 7 lingue che per merito mi sembra evidente.


Guarda le ragione per le cui si tengono Leonardo non le conosco ma puoi toglierti subito dalla testa che e perché parla 7 lingue.
Se mai si può dire che e perché conosce tanta gente perché ha giocato a Parigi... Perché e l'amico del presidente e quello che vuoi ma non metti a gestire miliardi ad uno solo perché parla 7 lingue.
Il PSG parla già la lingua universale, quella dei soldi.


----------

